# Iron Ranch Swap Meet



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Great weather, people, bikes,food, and drink. One of the best in recent years. Huge thanks to Mr Schurman and Eric for your efforts. here's some random pics I took when I could remember where my camera was.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

a few more....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Vintage Schwinn's sweet pickup and bike. Pictures don't do it justice. Stunning in person. And a pretty nice guy to visit with.


----------



## slick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Was the Shelby no nose for sale? How much?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Slick, there was two of them there, one NFS, and this one the owner said, "maybe for sale if you were willing to pay too much for it". It seems like the owners of these like to tease people with them.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

One of the highlights of this swap is when Alan's crew fires up the steam powered tractors. These things are awesome up close and the steam whistles are ear shattering!


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice!!!! Thanks for posting !!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Not the biggest swap meet you'll ever go to, but the fun factor is off the charts. Rolled in friday, camped overnite in the field. Looking for parts and bikes in the dark with flashlights, seeing old friends and making new ones. If you ever have a chance to be in the Northwest in September, put this one on your list. Hope to see you there next September!  Tim


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah man ! Awesome pics Tim the Skid! I had a great time at the Iron Ranch.. Cant wait till next year! Start making plans for the Almost spring  vintage bicycle and car swap meet March 2016 in Puyallup Washington !


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Right on Gary, Let's see how many people we can get to come up to Puyallup in March'16. It was nice to see so many Cabers face to face. Marko, Fatbike, Hobo Bill, Frampton, Bob U., Rusty Spoke, Super Dave S., Vintage Schwinn, etc. etc.,I know I'm leaving a lot of guys out, but it was cool to put a name with a face and talk bikes. Thanks to everyone for  a great weekend!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone know who had this bike for sale? And how much they were asking?  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm working on it, Cat. It may have been sold.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks tim the skid for the pictures there great!!!! i just got to go next  from bicycle larry year!!!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 26, 2016)

i will be attending this year for sure! gonna bring stuff sell and i'm looking to buy!


----------



## Kato (Jul 26, 2016)

Great pics - Thanks for posting !!


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> i will be attending this year for sure! gonna bring stuff sell and i'm looking to buy!




Is there a date set for it?


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 27, 2016)

catfish said:


> Is there a date set for it?



Yes. It's on Sept 17th this year. I'll be there the 16th to camp and hopefully I can stay for the after ride/party. I live pretty close to Canada so its a long haul for me.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 28, 2016)

The friday knight gathering is historical...........


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2016)

Lots of action on Friday. I'll be bringing these, unless they sell on CL first.
http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5674911887.html


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Lots of action on Friday. I'll be bringing these, unless they sell on CL first.
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/5674911887.html
> View attachment 345865



I hope you can remember what weekend it is.


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> I hope you can remember what weekend it is.




What weekend what is?


----------



## frampton (Aug 2, 2016)

View attachment 346348


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 2, 2016)

Is that going to be there this year?


----------

